# Adding music to MyGig radios hard-drive



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

OK I have had this van for about a year now and decided to finally load up the hard drive with some of my music. I grabbed my 4 gig USB drive and loaded it with several albums from my PC. 
I had to make a 30 minute trip yesterday so I decided to transfer them during the trip because I assumed it would take a long time to transfer 4 gig of music. It actually took about 20 minutes for the progress to make it to 99% but it just hung there. I left the power to the radio on for 45 minutes (key in acc) and it remained at 99%. I gave up and powered the car off since I didn't have time to sit around and wait. 
Later when I browsed the hard-drive it was completely empty, everything I had on it before was gone. I decided to transfer just one album and it took about 2 minutes and worked perfectly. I then added four more and they each took around 2 minutes. All of the albums combined size was probably 400 meg?
Anyway I got bold and tried the transfer of 4 gig of music again and once again it hung at 99% (for an hour). When I gave up it once again completely wiped my hard-drive.








Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Adding music to MyGig radios hard-drive (MRP2001GTi)*

Hi,
I just finished loading my HDD via the USB and had no issues. It took about 2 minutes to load 20 songs. I just did a straight transfer onto the USB drive from my laptop, no folders created, then dumped them onto the HDD in the Routan and it created the folder with the songs automatically. Are you trying to transfer folders, or individual songs? The hanging at 99% almost sounds like the HDD is creating the file folders after the download and stalls out. Have you upgraded your firmware? I'm using a newer firmware than what came pre-loaded, perhaps that's the difference?
good luck


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Adding music to MyGig radios hard-drive (GTI-2007)*

Thanks I had to download and install 
Official Release: Version 9.113 - Service Disc That Fixes The HDD Master Cylinder Corruption Issue.
MyGIG REN Software Upgrade Version 9.113 (148 MB) 
from http://mofv.com/mygig/ and that cleared it right up.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Adding music to MyGig radios hard-drive (MRP2001GTi)*

Good to hear. I had issues with the original firmware as well and upgraded, since then, not a problem at all.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Adding music to MyGig radios hard-drive (GTI-2007)*

I have since added about 5 more gig (all at once) with no problems at all. It downloads much faster now as well. Wooo Hoo!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The new firmware also added a JukeBox feature that I didn't have before.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Adding music to MyGig radios hard-drive (MRP2001GTi)*

Did you load the update on a CD or DVD?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Adding music to MyGig radios hard-drive (blizno)*

Burned the files to a CD.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Adding music to MyGig radios hard-drive (MRP2001GTi)*

I have added about 4 gig to the hard drive so far. The interface for selecting the MP3 files to play is very cool. In fact I see no reason to connect my iPod now and will just sell the cable I ordered.


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

I tried to do the update yesterday. Got the Mygig update fine on my REN, but couldn't update Gracenotes. I used a DVD to burn the files, but when I put it in the dash, it just read "data" and never gave an update to install. Any ideas? 
I'm at the dealership now, and they have no clue how to update Gracenotes, so for the moment I'm stuck. 
Also, does anyone know of an update that would allow me to search the hard drive by first letter or similar? It's getting ridiculous going through page after page of albums to find the one I want. There's gotta be a jump feature available. 
Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone have any ideas regarding the above? Anyone???


----------



## jproberts (Apr 9, 2011)

*Help Titles aren't loading/Can't find files from previous owner to delete*

I just bought a 2010 Routan. 
Problem #1: It was used and had some music already loaded to the hard drive. I deleted the playlists, but there are still several titles that I can't access to delete.
Problem #2: When I put a CD in and downloaded the music it listed them as "unknown and track#.wma" I would rather have the title of the album, song, and artist listed. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

What VW needs to do is add 802.11n wireless so that I can transfer songs while sitting in my house via WiFi.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Can someone explain how to export itunes to a usb in a format that can then be transferred to Mygig/Joybox? 

thanks, steve


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Steveaut said:


> Can someone explain how to export itunes to a usb in a format that can then be transferred to Mygig/Joybox?
> 
> thanks, steve


 can you convert the files to mp3 using iTunes then save them to the USB? I _think_ this will cause you to create a second version of the song in iTunes but you can just delete it when you are done. There may be an easier way, but i don't know it.


----------



## cubizm (Apr 29, 2013)

*adding song titles*

I am having the same problem as JRoberts. I recently added CDs to my HDD and only half of them are showing the actual song titles and album titles. The others say playlist 1, 2, etc and track 1, 2. Any help in putting in the song titles and artists would be greatly appreciated. Please Help


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

How new is the CD? Newer than your Routan? IF so, you may need to update the Ghostnotes software.


----------

